# Error apple music web player



## BeastieLabs (Jul 11, 2020)

Login OK but it is not possible to reproduce the music :  I have installed ffmpeg-4.3_3,1, gstreamer1-plugins-hls: 1.16.2_1 but not works, In windows it works perfectly 
(firefox 78.0.32 - Google chrome 83.0.4103..116)

HTTP “Content-Type” of* “application/x-mpegurl” is not supported.* Load of media resource https://aod-ssl.itunes.apple.com/it...zaf_A1505844121.cphq.aac.wa.m3u8?a=1505844121 failed

it seems *“application/x-mpegurl” is not supported.* 

Error Apple Music - Chromium Version 83.0.4103.116 (Build oficial) (64 bits)




Error Apple Music - Firefox Versión firefox 78.0.1


----------

